# Peugeot Cars



## malcolmw (Mar 24, 2008)

Have any expats had any dealings with Peugeot main dealers in Cyprus. I am debating whether to bring my own little Peugeot 107 over from the UK or else sell and buy new in Cyprus. However Peugeot main dealer is not replying to my enquiries--which does not bode good for service in the future!! All I have asked is the price of a new 107 on the road--not rocket science!!!


----------



## jeffrey Streets (Dec 17, 2007)

*Buying a car*

Dont worry its the norm for all trades when answering e-mails. You are better off trying to phone them. I suggest you read all the other forum notes on bringing vehicles into the country...my advice is dont. Read the notes and weigh up the cost involved, customs , hassle etc etc.
Come over and shop around as there are some excellent dealers who can offer you great deals and after sales service.


----------



## malcolmw (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks Jeffrey---Peugeot certainly are in no hurry to give me a price by email. We are over for a week in June and will follow up then. All I had hoped was for some comparative prices to way up the options. We love our 107 which is less than a year old--we will lose a lot if we sell here!!


----------



## jeffrey Streets (Dec 17, 2007)

*Selling your car*

Hi,
Fully understand how you feel but take everyones advice and compare how much you need to pay out too how much you lose if you sold it in the UK. Not only that but the added stress, paperwork, customs and permits for taking through different countries. Is it really worth it? remember cars are like women....you need to change them occasionally....so your fall in love with the new one.


----------



## Tara Thomson (Apr 22, 2008)

Car dealers are always a bit reluctant to give information by email as they want to try and persuade you to buy from them which they can't really do via email. My boyfriend is a car salesman..........he never replies to emails!


----------



## malcolmw (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks Tara

That makes sense. We are in Cyprus in a few weeks and will check prices when we are out there. Malcolmw


----------



## hellopaul (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Malcolmw,

Something you've probably already considered...
Other than the paperwork involved to register your car if you bring it over here (bureaucracy is Cyprus' favourite pastime!) your car MUST have aircon to be worth having over here.

- Paul


----------



## malcolmw (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks Paul. Yes it does have air con and seems to meet all the import qualifications---the price differential will decide if the paperwork is worth the hassle!! Malcolmw


----------

